# 190 Visa Lodge/Grant FY 2022-23



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Creating a specific thread for people who have applied/are going to apply for 190 visa after getting an invite in the current (2022-23) FY. 
I received my invite during first round last month and got my ROI nomination approved within a day.
Lodged my 190 yesterday (07 Sep 2022).

Hope to get a grant soon. Global visa processing times say 4 months for 50% applications.


----------



## Sai Mohan Kotha (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi,

I have work 8 years of work experience in the same company under different roles. Shall I capture the work experience on EOI based on that *or *just mention the latest role and enter entire experience under that?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Sai Mohan Kotha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have work 8 years of work experience in the same company under different roles. Shall I capture the work experience on EOI based on that *or *just mention the latest role and enter entire experience under that?


Mention it like it's shown in your skills assessment. Is your assessment from ACS?


----------



## Sai Mohan Kotha (Nov 15, 2020)

ankur31 said:


> Mention it like it's shown in your skills assessment. Is your assessment from ACS?


Nope. It is from Engineers australia.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Sai Mohan Kotha said:


> Nope. It is from Engineers australia.


How is the work experience mentioned in your EA assessment, if at all mentioned? Just follow how it's there.


----------



## Sai Mohan Kotha (Nov 15, 2020)

ankur31 said:


> How is the work experience mentioned in your EA assessment, if at all mentioned? Just follow how it's there.


Sure Ankur thank you


----------



## Rakesh.GRM (Aug 25, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> Creating a specific thread for people who have applied/are going to apply for 190 visa after getting an invite in the current (2022-23) FY.
> I received my invite during first round last month and got my ROI nomination approved within a day.
> Lodged my 190 yesterday (07 Sep 2022).
> 
> Hope to get a grant soon. Global visa processing times say 4 months for 50% applications.


Hey Congratulations!! I just have a couple of queries.

1. Had you asked for a priority processing for your nomination application? I have submitted my nomination application today and just wanted to understand what's the general timeline people are looking at.

2. You submitted your VISA application within a month. Just curious, did this also include your PCC? I thought that itself takes up a lot of time.

Thanks!


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Rakesh.GRM said:


> Hey Congratulations!! I just have a couple of queries.
> 
> 1. Had you asked for a priority processing for your nomination application? I have submitted my nomination application today and just wanted to understand what's the general timeline people are looking at.
> 
> ...


Hi Rakesh

1. Yes I applied for my nomination same day I received my pre-invite. I put a priority processing request right away via their contact us form citing my expiring skills assessment (which was expiring on 18th Sept). They approved my nomination in less than 24 hrs.

2. Yes I applied for Visa without providing PCC. They would ask you to upload but if you don't there will be a text box in which you have to provide reason. I wrote that I have applied for police checks and they are under processing. I will upload them as soon as I receive them. I had to get PCCs from three countries - Aus, India and US. Already received from Aus but India and US would take some time. So I will upload them later.


----------



## Rakesh.GRM (Aug 25, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> Hi Rakesh
> 
> 1. Yes I applied for my nomination same day I received my pre-invite. I put a priority processing request right away via their contact us form citing my expiring skills assessment (which was expiring on 18th Sept). They approved my nomination in less than 24 hrs.
> 
> 2. Yes I applied for Visa without providing PCC. They would ask you to upload but if you don't there will be a text box in which you have to provide reason. I wrote that I have applied for police checks and they are under processing. I will upload them as soon as I receive them. I had to get PCCs from three countries - Aus, India and US. Already received from Aus but India and US would take some time. So I will upload them later.


Hi Ankur,

Thanks a lot for that information.

And congratulations again! Hope you have a smooth process!


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

hello members, 
not sure if my question is relevant to the thread or not, but I am a little doubtful and will be very thankful if someone really help me to understand about NSW. I have just submitted my EOI for NSW but can’t locate where I can go and submit ROI for the same. If you guys have any knowledge about it then please help. 
Thank you


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

Vaana said:


> hello members,
> not sure if my question is relevant to the thread or not, but I am a little doubtful and will be very thankful if someone really help me to understand about NSW. I have just submitted my EOI for NSW but can’t locate where I can go and submit ROI for the same. If you guys have any knowledge about it then please help.
> Thank you


No ROI for NSW. You just submit EOI and wait for the state to nominate if you meet their requirement. Cheers.


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

luisrajen said:


> No ROI for NSW. You just submit EOI and wait for the state to nominate if you meet their requirement. Cheers.


Hey thanku so much for your response.. I appreciate it.


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

Vaana said:


> Hey thanku so much for your response.. I appreciate it.


And make sure you had selected NSW as your preferred state in the EOI to be even considered.
Cheers and good luck!


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

luisrajen said:


> And make sure you had selected NSW as your preferred state in the EOI to be even considered.
> Cheers and good luck!


yes have selected NSW only.. and also fulfilling there new points and experience requirements. Now fingers crossed. Thankuuuu


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

ankur31 said:


> Hi Rakesh
> 
> 1. Yes I applied for my nomination same day I received my pre-invite. I put a priority processing request right away via their contact us form citing my expiring skills assessment (which was expiring on 18th Sept). They approved my nomination in less than 24 hrs.
> 
> 2. Yes I applied for Visa without providing PCC. They would ask you to upload but if you don't there will be a text box in which you have to provide reason. I wrote that I have applied for police checks and they are under processing. I will upload them as soon as I receive them. I had to get PCCs from three countries - Aus, India and US. Already received from Aus but India and US would take some time. So I will upload them later.


Hi ankur,
Thank you for the advice to contact LiveIn Melbourne, they do prioritized my case.

I was replying to ask a question about PCCs under processing, then I just realised that you already gave answer in the quoted reply. So deleted my question.


----------



## prashantvsk (Nov 8, 2017)

ankur31 said:


> How is the work experience mentioned in your EA assessment, if at all mentioned? Just follow how it's there.


Hey,

Got a question regarding this comment. Can we not claim points for work experience gained after the skills assessment date?

i.e. I had my skills assessment completed in Jan 2021. I have calculated my total australian work experience as per the number of years certified in the skills assessment (i.e. prior to Jan 2021) as well as the 1.5 years of experience gained in the same profession post Jan 2021 - is this incorrect? Do I need an updated skills assessment?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

prashantvsk said:


> Hey,
> 
> Got a question regarding this comment. Can we not claim points for work experience gained after the skills assessment date?
> 
> i.e. I had my skills assessment completed in Jan 2021. I have calculated my total australian work experience as per the number of years certified in the skills assessment (i.e. prior to Jan 2021) as well as the 1.5 years of experience gained in the same profession post Jan 2021 - is this incorrect? Do I need an updated skills assessment?


You don't need to get a new skills assessment. You can still claim points in your EOI and Visa Application.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

prashantvsk said:


> Hey,
> 
> Got a question regarding this comment. Can we not claim points for work experience gained after the skills assessment date?
> 
> i.e. I had my skills assessment completed in Jan 2021. I have calculated my total australian work experience as per the number of years certified in the skills assessment (i.e. prior to Jan 2021) as well as the 1.5 years of experience gained in the same profession post Jan 2021 - is this incorrect? Do I need an updated skills assessment?


You can still claim, provided your Skill assessment issued in Jan 2021 describes you role as 

suitably assessed *AND*
and doesn't have an end date, i.e you are in the same organisation, performing the same role.


----------



## prashantvsk (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for the response guys.


----------



## ManjariW (4 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> Creating a specific thread for people who have applied/are going to apply for 190 visa after getting an invite in the current (2022-23) FY.
> I received my invite during first round last month and got my ROI nomination approved within a day.
> Lodged my 190 yesterday (07 Sep 2022).
> 
> Hope to get a grant soon. Global visa processing times say 4 months for 50% applications.


Hi 

I wanted to ask if i can get state nomination with only Outside Australia experience? How many points are getting the nomination and invite in FY 2022-23?
Thanks


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

ManjariW said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to ask if i can get state nomination with only Outside Australia experience? How many points are getting the nomination and invite in FY 2022-23?
> Thanks


There are different conditions for each state. Please go through their websites to get more info. For the question you asked, yes - offshore experience is valid.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Vaana said:


> yes have selected NSW only.. and also fulfilling there new points and experience requirements. Now fingers crossed. Thankuuuu


Hey also make sure you haven't selected 189 in your EOI. It needs to be only '190 subclass' and 'NSW State' in the EOI. Below is from NSW govt -
*Your SkillSelect EOI*
This financial year we introduced a new requirement relating to your SkillSelect EOI. To be eligible for NSW nomination, your SkillSelect EOI must be for one visa only and for NSW only. 
This means that if your SkillSelect EOI has multiple visas and/or multiple states selected (this includes selecting 'ANY'), your SkillSelect EOI will not be considered. 
You may submit more than one EOI in SkillSelect. 

Good luck


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

RDStranger said:


> Hey also make sure you haven't selected 189 in your EOI. It needs to be only '190 subclass' and 'NSW State' in the EOI. Below is from NSW govt -
> *Your SkillSelect EOI*
> This financial year we introduced a new requirement relating to your SkillSelect EOI. To be eligible for NSW nomination, your SkillSelect EOI must be for one visa only and for NSW only.
> This means that if your SkillSelect EOI has multiple visas and/or multiple states selected (this includes selecting 'ANY'), your SkillSelect EOI will not be considered.
> ...


Hey thanku so much for the info.. I have created 2 separate EOIs.. one each for both subclass i.e subclass 190 and 491. Hope i did it right.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Vaana said:


> Hey thanku so much for the info.. I have created 2 separate EOIs.. one each for both subclass i.e subclass 190 and 491. Hope i did it right.


If you have eligible points for 190 subclass then perhaps best chance might be to just have only one EOI for 190 subclass else 491 EOI will get the priority (with VIC and WA that's definitely the case). So what I am saying is you might get issued with 491 invite when you might have good chance of getting a 190 one.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Can we please keep this thread to discussions around 190 applications and processing times to help people who have already applied for 190? There is a dedicated thread for ROIs and eligibilities for pretty much each state:
Here's for VIC for current FY: VIC 190 ROI Invitations 2022-23


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Guys, my cousin just got the invite for ICT Business Analyst from NSW. 105 points


----------



## gouravpandey027 (4 mo ago)

Hi, Congratulations!! Could you please provide what all documents you upload for 190 visa application? I have claimed spouse point,what all documents we would need to upload for spouse. what all documents we should upload for Employment experience Evidence?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

gouravpandey027 said:


> Hi, Congratulations!! Could you please provide what all documents you upload for 190 visa application? I have claimed spouse point,what all documents we would need to upload for spouse. what all documents we should upload for Employment experience Evidence?


You will see the list of documents when you open your NSW application link. Simply choose as many documents as possible - more the better. Cheers


----------



## moaz (Aug 29, 2018)

guys can someone tell me my chances of landing a 190 for SA

Overall points 80(with state nomination), a graduate student from SA, Did master of machine learning in uni adel. 
I have a permanent job in SA in my nominated occupation as an electrical engineer. been working since Jan this year. 

i fulfilled all the requirements listed by SA 190 state nomination but I only have 80 points. is that enough or should I improve my English score and pump my English score?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

moaz said:


> guys can someone tell me my chances of landing a 190 for SA
> 
> Overall points 80(with state nomination), a graduate student from SA, Did master of machine learning in uni adel.
> I have a permanent job in SA in my nominated occupation as an electrical engineer. been working since Jan this year.
> ...


As per EOI dashboard there are around 100 odd EOIs as at Apr22 between 85 and 105 points for Electrical Engineers who have nominated SA. Not sure how many more EOIs would have entered skillselect in last 6 months. Will SA give more than 100 invites to your profession? Seem unlikely I would think.

I would suggest increasing your points score - Professional year/NAATI/Superior english/Experience

Here is the dashboard



https://api.dynamic.reports.employment.gov.au/anonap/extensions/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


----------



## GHSH (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi everyone.

I have received the final invite from NSW in Skillselect for 190. I am offshore and I am not claiming points for employment as I only have 1.5 years of skilled experience overseas. I have started compiling the list of documents which are given below. Please let me know if I need to upload anything else that would be mandatory: 

1. Passport
2. National ID Card (Aadhar Card for India)
3. Police Check Australia
4. Police Check India
5. PTE 
6. Skills Assessment
7. Education (10th,12th, Bachelors, Masters) + Aus Study Requirement (Masters in Aus docs will cover that)
8. Form 80
9. Form 1221
10. Medical Examination (Once application is submitted)

Do I need to upload anything else that would be mandatory? Please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

GHSH said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have received the final invite from NSW in Skillselect for 190. I am offshore and I am not claiming points for employment as I only have 1.5 years of skilled experience overseas. I have started compiling the list of documents which are given below. Please let me know if I need to upload anything else that would be mandatory:
> 
> ...


Hi @GHSH

Could you please advice what documents you submitted for work experience in your NOMINATION application to NSW. I know you did not claim anything (same as my friends case)

He has claimed two years of assessed offshore exp on the skill assessment.
When he applied for NSW nomination the system did not asked him to upload any experience documents and there was NO other documents section to upload anywhere.

Can you please advise whether you provided anything in your NSW application or they asked anything later.

Please reply.


----------



## GHSH (Jul 14, 2019)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi @GHSH
> 
> Could you please advice what documents you submitted for work experience in your NOMINATION application to NSW. I know you did not claim anything (same as my friends case)
> 
> ...


Hey. I did not have to submit any work exp documents. They didn't ask for anything else apart from the docs for all points claimed and approved my nomination in a day.


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

GHSH said:


> Hey. I did not have to submit any work exp documents. They didn't ask for anything else apart from the docs for all points claimed and approved my nomination in a day.


Thanks @GHSH for your reply. 
Did your occupation required any expreince at all as per NSW requirements list or did your skill assessment shows the years assessed of work exp required for nomination already?


----------



## GHSH (Jul 14, 2019)

Uzi19 said:


> Thanks @GHSH for your reply.
> Did your occupation required any expreince at all as per NSW requirements list or did your skill assessment shows the years assessed of work exp required for nomination already?


No experience was required for my occupation, and the skills assessment was done after exactly one year so it didn't show any either.


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

Is it me or they have slowed down the 190 grants, processing times show 3 months for 50% and I am not quite sure they are providing the right info there. I am on priority list of processing (nurse) and yet still haven't received anything after 3 months. While professions that are not critical get theirs granted faster. Don't get me started on the ridiculous 189 grants.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Bezdu said:


> Is it me or they have slowed down the 190 grants, processing times show 3 months for 50% and I am not quite sure they are providing the right info there. I am on priority list of processing (nurse) and yet still haven't received anything after 3 months. While professions that are not critical get theirs granted faster. Don't get me started on the ridiculous 189 grants.


All profession are critical, kindly do not belittle other professions. There's is nothing one can do except wait. Understand that immigration will have it's own pros and cons.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

nikag said:


> All profession are critical, kindly do not belittle other professions. There's is nothing one can do except wait. Understand that immigration will have it's own pros and cons.


Hey mate, sorry to jump in but but don't believe the intention from @Bezdu was to belittle others. All jobs are equal absolutely, but don't believe there could be an argument on questioning the higher criticality of our front line health workers - they save lives every single day and night (nurses, GPs, surgeons etc). All the other non-health occupations don't deal with life and death situations. Purely my view. People are just frustrated with the wait times mate that's all


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

RDStranger said:


> Hey mate, sorry to jump in but but don't believe the intention from @Bezdu was to belittle others. All jobs are equal absolutely, but don't believe there could be an argument on questioning the higher criticality of our front line health workers - they save lives every single day and night (nurses, GPs, surgeons etc). All the other non-health occupations don't deal with life and death situations. Purely my view. People are just frustrated with the wait times mate that's all


As much as i would like to believe that, it would still not make sense. People of Medical profession were in priority when covid was at it's peak. Now, things have definately been less severe. If still one makes medical profession as priority, it will be a disaster. Example, who is going to create/repair homes when more people move in. What about the software changes that are required by medical professional.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

nikag said:


> As much as i would like to believe that, it would still not make sense. People of Medical profession were in priority when covid was at it's peak. Now, things have definately been less severe. If still one makes medical profession as priority, it will be a disaster. Example, who is going to create/repair homes when more people move in. What about the software changes that are required by medical professional.


All fair and valid points mate. Wouldn't it be nice if government knew what it was doing. The liberal govt. completely broke the system and labor is trying to put the pieces together. I have high hopes that process will become better soon but can totally understand the frustrations all around.


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

nikag said:


> As much as i would like to believe that, it would still not make sense. People of Medical profession were in priority when covid was at it's peak. Now, things have definately been less severe. If still one makes medical profession as priority, it will be a disaster. Example, who is going to create/repair homes when more people move in. What about the software changes that are required by medical professional.


Mate, as clear as it is, you are talking from a very biased and personalised perspective. As simple as it is, go read up on immi gov website and see what it states..Nurses are a critical profession and 190 PR processing is higher priority. Which means that they literally produce an article stating their focus in terms of processing and in the end go completely against the grain. I really don't mind whatever you are saying but it's just pure facts that I base my opinion on, not speculation.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Bezdu said:


> Mate, as clear as it is, you are talking from a very biased and personalised perspective. As simple as it is, go read up on immi gov website and see what it states..Nurses are a critical profession and 190 PR processing is higher priority. Which means that they literally produce an article stating their focus in terms of processing and in the end go completely against the grain. I really don't mind whatever you are saying but it's just pure facts that I base my opinion on, not speculation.


Nurses are no more a priority. Many major occupations are opened since June this year.


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

nikag said:


> Nurses are no more a priority. Many major occupations are opened since June this year.


They've never been a sole priority for the immigration purposes, but I see we're just beating around the bush here. Good luck


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

nikag said:


> As much as i would like to believe that, it would still not make sense. People of Medical profession were in priority when covid was at it's peak. Now, things have definately been less severe. If still one makes medical profession as priority, it will be a disaster. Example, who is going to create/repair homes when more people move in. What about the software changes that are required by medical professional.


You are just making an assumption here and portraying as if you have a better understanding than the government. I also guess you have the good fortune of not having to visit ER and I sure hope and pray you never do. Because we are well past covid, but the hospital response is anything to be proud of. ER waits have been 24 hrs in some cases, just to get beds after triage. Covid maybe long gone, but protocols introduced back then still apply in hospitals. Doctors and staff who are close contacts still isolate and it is a bloody mess. Many unvaccinated staff have been let go, in spite of shortage. Victoria announced Code red while their ambulances could not service even critical patients just few months ago. QLD is facing acute staff shortage and NSW just went to several industrial action protesting poor patient to staff ratio. Myriad of changes were in aged care sector, but where is the staff to support them?

Your viewpoint is very skewed and selfish I must say, taking in to account only your circumstances. Either ways, good luck mate in your pursuit..!


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> You are just making an assumption here and portraying as if you have a better understanding than the government. I also guess you have the good fortune of not having to visit ER and I sure hope and pray you never do. Because we are well past covid, but the hospital response is anything to be proud of. ER waits have been 24 hrs in some cases, just to get beds after triage. Covid maybe long gone, but protocols introduced back then still apply in hospitals. Doctors and staff who are close contacts still isolate and it is a bloody mess. Many unvaccinated staff have been let go, in spite of shortage. Victoria announced Code red while their ambulances could not service even critical patients just few months ago. QLD is facing acute staff shortage and NSW just went to several industrial action protesting poor patient to staff ratio. Myriad of changes were in aged care sector, but where is the staff to support them?
> 
> Your viewpoint is very skewed and selfish I must say, taking in to account only your circumstances. Either ways, good luck mate in your pursuit..!


I don't know and neither care how you feel but fact is whatever is said above.


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

nikag said:


> I don't know and neither care how you feel but fact is whatever is said above.


A person literally comparing health care sector to a tradie profession in importance. I must say that's depressing and purely driven by inner disappointment.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Bezdu said:


> A person literally comparing health care sector to a tradie profession in importance. I must say that's depressing and purely driven by inner disappointment.


It's so disgusting to see people taking things out of context just to prove their point and belittle other occupation groups. Let me just re-iterate this, the government doesn't care how you feel especially that you are not getting prioritised over the others.


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

nikag said:


> It's so disgusting to see people taking things out of context just to prove their point and belittle other occupation groups. Let me just re-iterate this, the government doesn't care how you feel especially that you are not getting prioritised over the others.


I trust that you've been the one taking things out of context and your above answers from the get go prove that. All that you mindlessly commented was your personal opinion and the rest gave you facts that you can read up on every government website and other outlets. So please don't mislead others who read this with your false info of disappointment.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Fellas no point in further debating this. All of you have been at the receive end of the treatment in some shape or form given by the government to immigrants. There is lot of internal pain and angst in applicants both onshore and offshore. Let's focus on the goodness and kindness of us humans which makes our species special. Not pointing out anyone here at all just saying a general statement - personal greed, selfishness and craving for individual satisfaction are the very reasons we have found our world to be in such a diabolical state (yes there is nothing to be proud of).

@nikag mate just sit tight. Not sure if you have been to AUS during covid times but the situation was and still is dire indeed. You wouldn't understand the pain of people waiting for ambulances, queuing up in Emergency for hours and seeing their loved ones dying (yes it has happened), public health system is in shambles - our doctors and nurses and paremedics and others are tired from doing double triple shifts non-stop. No one is belittling your occupation one bit buddy so please don't take it personally. Again the criticality of the occupations which save lives shouldn't be up for debate - you will never win this argument. Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> You are just making an assumption here and portraying as if you have a better understanding than the government. I also guess you have the good fortune of not having to visit ER and I sure hope and pray you never do. Because we are well past covid, but the hospital response is anything to be proud of. ER waits have been 24 hrs in some cases, just to get beds after triage. Covid maybe long gone, but protocols introduced back then still apply in hospitals. Doctors and staff who are close contacts still isolate and it is a bloody mess. Many unvaccinated staff have been let go, in spite of shortage. Victoria announced Code red while their ambulances could not service even critical patients just few months ago. QLD is facing acute staff shortage and NSW just went to several industrial action protesting poor patient to staff ratio. Myriad of changes were in aged care sector, but where is the staff to support them?
> 
> Your viewpoint is very skewed and selfish I must say, taking in to account only your circumstances. Either ways, good luck mate in your pursuit..!


Such a long post! . Don't know what got you butt hurt but good luck .


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

nikag said:


> Such a long post! . Don't know what got you butt hurt but good luck .


Your stupidity I guess


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> Creating a specific thread for people who have applied/are going to apply for 190 visa after getting an invite in the current (2022-23) FY.
> I received my invite during first round last month and got my ROI nomination approved within a day.
> Lodged my 190 yesterday (07 Sep 2022).
> 
> Hope to get a grant soon. Global visa processing times say 4 months for 50% applications.


Hey @ankur31,
You are one of the first who applied for 190 for this FY and I believe the global processing time has been updated now to 3 months for 50% of the applications. Just curious, is there any update in your application status or just "Received"? Any CO contact? Have you uploaded the PCC docs?

Trying to figure out the overall processing time. Thanks mate!

Cheers.
Rajen


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

luisrajen said:


> Hey @ankur31,
> You are one of the first who applied for 190 for this FY and I believe the global processing time has been updated now to 3 months for 50% of the applications. Just curious, is there any update in your application status or just "Received"? Any CO contact? Have you uploaded the PCC docs?
> 
> Trying to figure out the overall processing time. Thanks mate!
> ...


No updates yet. Status still received. We have our medicals on 21st and rest of the documents are already uploaded. I hope they open our file next month. Should be decision ready.


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> No updates yet. Status still received. We have our medicals on 21st and rest of the documents are already uploaded. I hope they open our file next month. Should be decision ready.


Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

luisrajen said:


> Hope you get your grant soon.


I've applied mid July and nothing yet, about to hit 3 months mark, guessing could be any day, will update if it happens.


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello everyone, so I applied for 190 vic in 2019 , just received an email for medical and AFP, which is understandable since they expired,but They also asked for my wife's indian police check which weird since I didnt include her in application? Has anyone been asked to do so??? Thanks


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Yogisharma said:


> Hello everyone, so I applied for 190 vic in 2019 , just received an email for medical and AFP, which is understandable since they expired,but They also asked for my wife's indian police check which weird since I didnt include her in application? Has anyone been asked to do so??? Thanks


So took them 3 years to open your file wow - you must be offshore I guess. They usually do ask for PCCs for partners even when not included in the application. This is very normal procedural step for Immi to protect Australia's future interests


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Yes it has been a very frustrating time for us , 
I am onshore, however my wife is oversea!thanks for your reply thou!


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Any idea how to get indian police check???please!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Yogisharma said:


> Any idea how to get indian police check???please!


Is that for you or your wife?
PCC from India, while you are in Australia is through VFS. You can apply via post, which is easier in my experience
PCC from India, while you are in India is the process similar to passport renewal via visit to Passport Seva Kendra.

Do look up respective websites for more details based on your circumstance.


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Is that for you or your wife?
> PCC from India, while you are in Australia is through VFS. You can apply via post, which is easier in my experience
> PCC from India, while you are in India is the process similar to passport renewal via visit to Passport Seva Kendra.
> 
> Do look up respective websites for more details based on your





fugitive_4u said:


> Is that for you or your wife?
> PCC from India, while you are in Australia is through VFS. You can apply via post, which is easier in my experience
> PCC from India, while you are in India is the process similar to passport renewal via visit to Passport Seva Kendra.
> 
> Do look up respective websites for more details based on your circumstance.


Thankyou!
I just need my wife's indian police check, which website to visit any lead will help ,and yes she is in india!! Thanks again


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Yogisharma said:


> Thankyou!
> I just need my wife's indian police check, which website to visit any lead will help ,and yes she is in india!! Thanks again


It's all on internet mate. Literally a 10 secs job on google

Some info here-





Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)


Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)




mea.gov.in





The forms to be filled out per below -





How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application


Applicants can apply for the passport though e-Forms by following the simple steps provided in the manual.




www.passportindia.gov.in


----------



## Shal2610 (3 mo ago)

Got my nomination approved from Victoria for visa 190 few mins back and received invite from skill select as well.Can anybody list down all the required documents and whether it should be certified?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Any 190 grants yet? Mine was November 2019.
CO contact August 22.

Waiting patiently......


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

ga2au said:


> Any 190 grants yet? Mine was November 2019.
> CO contact August 22.
> 
> Waiting patiently......


Same here dec 2019 , asked to do PCCand medical still in intial assessment, 
Have submitted all the documents?


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

ga2au said:


> Any 190 grants yet? Mine was November 2019.
> CO contact August 22.
> 
> Waiting patiently......


Not sure about your case, seem to be quite unusual to wait this long. Unless offshore and a really complicated case.

Current trend for most of the people seem to be 3 months + some days for grant.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Yogisharma said:


> Same here dec 2019 , asked to do PCCand medical still in intial assessment,
> Have submitted all the documents?


Yes last September 7. Submitted then change to further assessment.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Bezdu said:


> Not sure about your case, seem to be quite unusual to wait this long. Unless offshore and a really complicated case.
> 
> Current trend for most of the people seem to be 3 months + some days for grant.


Our application got stuck because of covid.


----------



## Shal2610 (3 mo ago)

@RDStranger 
Hi, I had changed my organization few months back.But ACS was done till last employer and I had updated EOI to register my last working day there.Now in form 80 they are asking current employer, can I mention it as it is not there in ACS as well as in EOI?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Shal2610 said:


> @RDStranger
> Hi, I had changed my organization few months back.But ACS was done till last employer and I had updated EOI to register my last working day there.Now in form 80 they are asking current employer, can I mention it as it is not there in ACS as well as in EOI?


What's the full context here? You have applied for 189 or 190 visa and have had a CO contact now?

It needs to be on Form 80 yes. It doesn't need to be on ACS so that's all good. What is the reason of not putting new employment in EOI and when you actually submitted application did you also exclude this from there? And I don't believe you are claiming points for this employment anyways


----------



## Shal2610 (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> What's the full context here? You have applied for 189 or 190 visa and have had a CO contact now?
> 
> It needs to be on Form 80 yes. It doesn't need to be on ACS so that's all good. What is the reason of not putting new employment in EOI and when you actually submitted application did you also exclude this from there? And I don't believe you are claiming points for this employment anyways


Thanks for responding.I have not filled visa application yet. So wanted to know if I should mention my current employer in visa application as well as form 80.In the application I can mark it as non-relevant as I have not claimed any points for it and also mention in form 80.I mentioned only those employments in EOI which was approved by ACS and my current employment was not assessed.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Shal2610 said:


> Thanks for responding.I have not filled visa application yet. So wanted to know if I should mention my current employer in visa application as well as form 80.In the application I can mark it as non-relevant as I have not claimed any points for it and also mention in form 80.I mentioned only those employments in EOI which was approved by ACS and my current employment was not assessed.


If your current employment is in the same field as your nominated occupation then you simply need to declare this as 'relevant'. Forget about EOI now and put all the info in application correctly. You have a valid skills assessment so you are all good


----------



## Shal2610 (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> If your current employment is in the same field as your nominated occupation then you simply need to declare this as 'relevant'. Forget about EOI now and put all the info in application correctly. You have a valid skills assessment so you are all good


It is in the same field that's why I did not put it in eoi cz it's relevant but I am not claiming points for it.If I would have, system would automatically count points for it which would not match acs since current employment was not assessed by ACS.
In the application shall I mark it as 'relevant'?wouldn't it mean that I am claiming points for it?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Shal2610 said:


> It is in the same field that's why I did not put it in eoi cz it's relevant but I am not claiming points for it.If I would have, system would automatically count points for it which would not match acs since current employment was not assessed by ACS.
> In the application shall I mark it as 'relevant'?wouldn't it mean that I am claiming points for it?


Ok I am super confused with what you are saying so let's establish a baseline and let's do some fact checking here -

- As per your EOI how many points you claimed for work exp. - 1 or 3 or 5 or 8 years (8 years is the maximum you can claim).

- As at the date of your invitation how many total exact experience you had in years, months and days precisely

- How many exact months/days you are into with your new employement?


----------



## Shal2610 (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Ok I am super confused with what you are saying so let's establish a baseline and let's do some fact checking here -
> 
> - As per your EOI how many points you claimed for work exp. - 1 or 3 or 5 or 8 years (8 years is the maximum you can claim). - claimed 5 years(2 years deducted by ACS)
> 
> ...


As per your EOI how many points you claimed for work exp. - 1 or 3 or 5 or 8 years (8 years is the maximum you can claim). - claimed 5 years(2 years deducted by ACS)

- As at the date of your invitation how many total exact experience you had in years, months and days precisely - 8 year 6 months 16 days(including 2 years deducted by acs and current one)

- How many exact months/days you are into with your new employement? - 7 months
[/QUOTE]

See all my employements have same roles and responsibilities- software Engineering but in acs only 5 years are considered (first employment was not considered which was of two years) and in eoi I have mentioned all my employements except first one and current one to keep acs and eoi in sync.So only doubt I have is to whether or not to show these excluded employements in the visa application and if I need to, then should I mark it as relevant or not?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Shal2610 said:


> As per your EOI how many points you claimed for work exp. - 1 or 3 or 5 or 8 years (8 years is the maximum you can claim). - claimed 5 years(2 years deducted by ACS)
> 
> - As at the date of your invitation how many total exact experience you had in years, months and days precisely - 8 year 6 months 16 days(including 2 years deducted by acs and current one)
> 
> - How many exact months/days you are into with your new employement? - 7 months


See all my employements have same roles and responsibilities- software Engineering but in acs only 5 years are considered (first employment was not considered which was of two years) and in eoi I have mentioned all my employements except first one and current one to keep acs and eoi in sync.So only doubt I have is to whether or not to show these excluded employements in the visa application and if I need to, then should I mark it as relevant or not?
[/QUOTE]

You can claim any employment episodes post the confirmation of 'skill met' date by ACS which they have. 

Any subsequent period of employment periods since your ACS assessment need to be simply validated by docs like contract, R&R letters, payslips etc. As per my calculations, when you include your new employment your total experience will still be equal to or greater than (=>) 5 years but less than 8 years so there is no confusion of you over claiming in the first place.

Mark this employment as 'relevant' and there is another question in the application asking you if you are claiming points for it - say 'No' to that


----------



## Shal2610 (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> See all my employements have same roles and responsibilities- software Engineering but in acs only 5 years are considered (first employment was not considered which was of two years) and in eoi I have mentioned all my employements except first one and current one to keep acs and eoi in sync.So only doubt I have is to whether or not to show these excluded employements in the visa application and if I need to, then should I mark it as relevant or not?


You can claim any employment episodes post the confirmation of 'skill met' date by ACS which they have.

Any subsequent period of employment periods since your ACS assessment need to be simply validated by docs like contract, R&R letters, payslips etc. As per my calculations, when you include your new employment your total experience will still be equal to or greater than (=>) 5 years but less than 8 years so there is no confusion of you over claiming in the first place.

Mark this employment as 'relevant' and there is another question in the application asking you if you are claiming points for it - say 'No' to that
[/QUOTE]
Yes,makes sense.Thank you for explaining and taking time to respond.


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi guys ,just a question so I went for medical ,and my blood pressure was bit high ,bupa sent report to the department to review it!! Has anyone been through this situation? What wpuld they might ask for?

Thanks


----------



## bittustiff (3 mo ago)

Yogisharma said:


> Hi guys ,just a question so I went for medical ,and my blood pressure was bit high ,bupa sent report to the department to review it!! Has anyone been through this situation? What wpuld they might ask for?
> 
> Thanks


Happened to me during mine, no one cared it all went through smoothly.


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

bittustiff said:


> Happened to me during mine, no one cared it all went through smoothly.
> 
> 
> Thankyou ,yes they have cleared me!!


----------



## Ethan73650 (2 mo ago)

Hey guys, I just received the invitation to apply for 190 visa from Live in Melbourne. Do you guys think lodge the visa application by myself without an agent is a good idea? I claimed 1 year of working experience in Australia, and I have all the payslips/ bank statement/ contract/ reference letter prepared. Just not sure if there is anything might cause trouble or be overlooked? Cheers!


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Ethan73650 said:


> Hey guys, I just received the invitation to apply for 190 visa from Live in Melbourne. Do you guys think lodge the visa application by myself without an agent is a good idea? I claimed 1 year of working experience in Australia, and I have all the payslips/ bank statement/ contract/ reference letter prepared. Just not sure if there is anything might cause trouble or be overlooked? Cheers!


Do it yourself. It's an easy process


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

NSW 190 straight grant today after exactly 20 days. 105 points - ICT BA


----------



## Ethan73650 (2 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Do it yourself. It's an easy process


Thanks！ And congrats!


----------



## hopeful123 (4 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> Creating a specific thread for people who have applied/are going to apply for 190 visa after getting an invite in the current (2022-23) FY.
> I received my invite during first round last month and got my ROI nomination approved within a day.
> Lodged my 190 yesterday (07 Sep 2022).
> 
> Hope to get a grant soon. Global visa processing times say 4 months for 50% applications.


I just submitted my 190 yesterday. My occupation is ANZSCO 225212 ICT Business Development Manager. I got my skills assessment marked as positive for 10 years relevant work experience by VETASSESS. My score is 85 for 190 and 95 for 491.
Do I stand a chance at getting an invite?


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

ga2au said:


> Any 190 grants yet? Mine was November 2019.
> CO contact August 22.
> 
> Waiting patiently......


 Still waiting?
Is your application in initial assessment?


----------



## prabh278 (9 mo ago)

Bezdu said:


> I've applied mid July and nothing yet, about to hit 3 months mark, guessing could be any day, will update if it happens.


 Any update on your application?


----------



## prabh278 (9 mo ago)

Bezdu said:


> I've applied mid July and nothing yet, about to hit 3 months mark, guessing could be any day, will update if it happens.


Any update on your application?


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Has anyone got grand straight after intial assessment?


----------



## tanmoyhalder123 (2 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> Creating a specific thread for people who have applied/are going to apply for 190 visa after getting an invite in the current (2022-23) FY.
> I received my invite during first round last month and got my ROI nomination approved within a day.
> Lodged my 190 yesterday (07 Sep 2022).
> 
> Hope to get a grant soon. Global visa processing times say 4 months for 50% applications.


Hey Ankur,

Congratulations!!! Just wanted some information regarding Medical test.

I have got my 190 Vic invite on 11th Oct. I have uploaded most of the documents in the visa application but haven't yet submitted the form. Waiting for my US and India PCC. Since I have till 10th Dec to submit the form, I am planning to submit the application with all the docs together. 

Just wanted to understand if you have got the HAP ID for medical test and have gone thorugh the medical test process. How much time does it take to get the appointment for medical test and do I need to complete the medical test process before 10th Dec itself (last day to submit the Visa application)?

Cheers,
Tanmoy


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

prabh278 said:


> Any update on your application?


Hi, still waiting. With the new processing priority list, hopefully gets picked up shortly. Also DHA is now working on July-August 2022 190 cases, so there's a little hope. (info from an agent)


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey members, 
I’m not sure if m in a right thread but I need help if you guys can share your thoughts on mu situation. Me and my partner applied for SC 489 in 2017. We got refused because case officer was not satisfied with the duties my partner performed under his occupation. They put a 3 years ban as we didn’t requested not to put a ban in our natural justice letter. Now, after 4 years we are applying again for 491. This time I am the main applicant and received my Invitation to apply from NSW. We are not claiming any skill points for my partner. Do you guys think out previous refusal can be a concern for our current application. My employment is 100% verifiable and I worked in only MNCs all my career and I have provided all the proofs to claim the same.
Your valuable suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanku


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello.

Per recent rumors, it looks like Single applicants are being prioritized for 190 VIC grants. Has anybody with partner recently received a grant? Especially those invited in the current FY?


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

australiandreams said:


> Hello.
> 
> Per recent rumors, it looks like Single applicants are being prioritized for 190 VIC grants. Has anybody with partner recently received a grant? Especially those invited in the current FY?


Don't think it matters, have seen families of 3-4 getting grants with lower wait times than priority professions. The processing times are a sham, they are processing applications for the sake of increasing their fake "processing times" and completely disregarding others.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Vaana said:


> Hey members,
> I’m not sure if m in a right thread but I need help if you guys can share your thoughts on mu situation. Me and my partner applied for SC 489 in 2017. We got refused because case officer was not satisfied with the duties my partner performed under his occupation. They put a 3 years ban as we didn’t requested not to put a ban in our natural justice letter. Now, after 4 years we are applying again for 491. This time I am the main applicant and received my Invitation to apply from NSW. We are not claiming any skill points for my partner. Do you guys think out previous refusal can be a concern for our current application. My employment is 100% verifiable and I worked in only MNCs all my career and I have provided all the proofs to claim the same.
> Your valuable suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanku


There is nothing to worry with your application, if your documentation is in order. Having said that, due to previous refusal, there will be additional scrutiny, especially with your partners application, so you need to ensure that your supporting documents are perfect. Also ensure your justification on the refusal is a good one as you need to mention reasons for refusal in your SC491 application.

All the best and do consult a MARA agent if needed for suggestions.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

australiandreams said:


> Hello.
> 
> Per recent rumors, it looks like Single applicants are being prioritized for 190 VIC grants. Has anybody with partner recently received a grant? Especially those invited in the current FY?





Bezdu said:


> Don't think it matters, have seen families of 3-4 getting grants with lower wait times than priority professions. The processing times are a sham, they are processing applications for the sake of increasing their fake "processing times" and completely disregarding others.


My sincere advice to anyone rumourmongering. There is a way to extract information via FOI to understand SOP's for granting a PR Visa. Please avail the same, analyse the SOP checklist with your circumstance and understand reasons as to why there may have been a delay in your case. 
I understand your anxiety as an applicant and how your mind wanders around seeking solace in such rumours. Avoid it please, as this forum is frequented by multiple aspirants that come here seeking for information and the message is lost in such rhetoric.

All the best with your adventures..!


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> There is nothing to worry with your application, if your documentation is in order. Having said that, due to previous refusal, there will be additional scrutiny, especially with your partners application, so you need to ensure that your supporting documents are perfect. Also ensure your justification on the refusal is a good one as you need to mention reasons for refusal in your SC491 application.
> 
> All the best and do consult a MARA agent if needed for suggestions.


Thanku so much for your response bro. I will give the same reason they have given on thé refusal letter. And for the documentation we are not claiming any employment points related to my partner’s employment, only English language 5 points we are claiming. So I don’t think I need to provide any if of my partners employment documents. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Vaana said:


> Thanku so much for your response bro. I will give the same reason they have given on thé refusal letter. And for the documentation we are not claiming any employment points related to my partner’s employment, only English language 5 points we are claiming. So I don’t think I need to provide any if of my partners employment documents. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Yes, and you don't need to provide any unnecessary documentation. Even with refusal documents, state the reason and be done with it. Since you had not challenged your partners refusal, there is an indirect admission of guilt, hence don't try and challenge it in this application. 

Having said that, I'm not privy to what details it will ask when you declare that a previous visa was refused. If the questions get too complicated, suggest you consult a MARA agent for some nicely worded response.

All the best..!


----------



## Mynameisred (2 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Hey also make sure you haven't selected 189 in your EOI. It needs to be only '190 subclass' and 'NSW State' in the EOI. Below is from NSW govt -
> *Your SkillSelect EOI*
> This financial year we introduced a new requirement relating to your SkillSelect EOI. To be eligible for NSW nomination, your SkillSelect EOI must be for one visa only and for NSW only.
> This means that if your SkillSelect EOI has multiple visas and/or multiple states selected (this includes selecting 'ANY'), your SkillSelect EOI will not be considered.
> ...



Thank you for your info.
I have lodged my EOI on 31.10.22.
I choose both 189 and 190 (WA only)
Do you think could It affect the invitation?
Thanks


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Mynameisred said:


> Thank you for your info.
> I have lodged my EOI on 31.10.22.
> I choose both 189 and 190 (WA only)
> Do you think could It affect the invitation?
> Thanks


You need to check WA requirements, though I am only aware of NSW requirement of select only one visa subclass in the EOI


----------



## Mynameisred (2 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> You need to check WA requirements, though I am only aware of NSW requirement of select only one visa subclass in the EOI


Thank you. I found this on WA WEBSITE, So I assume thats all fine.
1.
*Q: In my expression of interest in SkillSelect, I have indicated that I am seeking State nomination for either the Skilled Work Regional (provisional) visa (subclass 491) or the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190). If I am eligible for an invitation from Western Australia for both visa subclasses, which will be selected first?*
Invitations are issued to those with the highest ranking Expression of Interest, which includes ranking based on highest points score. If you are eligible for an invitation for both visa subclasses, you generally receive an invitation for the subclass 491 visa in the first instance, as you receive more points for State nomination for this visa.
2.
*Q: What happens if I receive an invitation to apply for the Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) from the Department of Home Affairs while I have an outstanding application for State nomination?*
You are free to apply for the subclass 189 visa. If you do so, your application for State nomination will be declined, as we are no longer able to assess your application, because the Department of Home Affairs has locked access to your expression of interest in the SkillSelect database. The $200 application fee is non-refundable for applications lodged before 1 July 2022.


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey one more question guys, for visa application we have form 80 to be filled by all applicants above age 16 and form 1221 for those who are above age 18, which form we fill for dependent below this age.. ? my daughter is 3 years and 4 months old.
Thanks


----------



## Tayyab000 (2 mo ago)

Hello Guys, 

I have a question, I have just sbmitted my EOI 190 visa for NSW state. My question is, shall i submit mutluple EOI for other states as well through the same email ID or differebt ID? Does it effect my chaces of being considered by NSW. Im sure, they can chck my EOI for other states as well. 
On the other hand, i dont want to all eggs in one basket.
Thanks


----------



## Eliav29 (2 mo ago)

Tayyab000 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a question, I have just sbmitted my EOI 190 visa for NSW state. My question is, shall i submit mutluple EOI for other states as well through the same email ID or differebt ID? Does it effect my chaces of being considered by NSW. Im sure, they can chck my EOI for other states as well.
> On the other hand, i dont want to all eggs in one basket.
> Thanks


You should and "must" submit different EOIs for different states. As of today, the states will not select you if you have chosen multiple states in your EOI.

I did EOIs for VIC, SA, NSW and QLD. I received invitations from all but VIC in a matter of 7 days. They are really prioritizing offshore candidates.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Vaana said:


> Hey one more question guys, for visa application we have form 80 to be filled by all applicants above age 16 and form 1221 for those who are above age 18, which form we fill for dependent below this age.. ? my daughter is 3 years and 4 months old.
> Thanks


None...!


----------



## Tayyab000 (2 mo ago)

Eliav29 said:


> You should and "must" submit different EOIs for different states. As of today, the states will not select you if you have chosen multiple states in your EOI.
> 
> I did EOIs for VIC, SA, NSW and QLD. I received invitations from all but VIC in a matter of 7 days. They are really prioritizing offshore candidates.


Thank you. I more question, shall I submit EOI from different email ID or it’s fine to use the same email address but a new eoi for each state?


----------



## prabh278 (9 mo ago)

Bezdu said:


> Hi, still waiting. With the new processing priority list, hopefully gets picked up shortly. Also DHA is now working on July-August 2022 190 cases, so there's a little hope. (info from an agent)


Thank you for the update. I had lodged my 190 application in July first week. Still waiting.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Tayyab000 said:


> Thank you. I more question, shall I submit EOI from different email ID or it’s fine to use the same email address but a new eoi for each state?


Same email...


----------



## Mynameisred (2 mo ago)

Hi guys, 
Do you have any idea when is WA 190 invitation round of this month , Nov 2022?
It is assumed that it is on the third week of each month but do they send all invitations in one day or they send them sparsely thoughout the week?
Thanks


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Any updates on grants who got CO contact from August? I lodged mine November 2019, waiting since my August 2022 s56 request


----------



## Eliav29 (2 mo ago)

NSW has approved my 190 nomination in just 3 days, and as you may know, they require several documents... among which there is the proof of 6-month offshore residency, so I uploaded quite a few bills, payslips, rental leases... I'm really happy to be honest.

Things are moving really fast. Hope this info is useful for those of you doubting about which state to go, so far NSW has been the quickest for me. First to send the pre invite, and now first to send the final nomination (as I'm also waiting for an eventual nomination from Queensland).


----------



## vicky.spore (Oct 26, 2020)

Eliav29 said:


> NSW has approved my 190 nomination in just 3 days, and as you may know, they require several documents... among which there is the proof of 6-month offshore residency, so I uploaded quite a few bills, payslips, rental leases... I'm really happy to be honest.
> 
> Things are moving really fast. Hope this info is useful for those of you doubting about which state to go, so far NSW has been the quickest for me. First to send the pre invite, and now first to send the final nomination (as I'm also waiting for an eventual nomination from Queensland).


Sir,
Congratulations, It's all depend upon which occupation is in demand. Lucky people working in those occupations are being granted fast. In 2016-2018, IT Professionals were in huge demand but now it's very difficult for them to get even an invite unless you got 100.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Just got our 190 grant. Applied on 7th September 2022 after VIC nomination in late August. Total time taken - 70 days. Direct grant. No CO contact. Medicals and all PCCs were uploaded on 24th October.


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

ankur31 said:


> Just got our 190 grant. Applied on 7th September 2022 after VIC nomination in late August. Total time taken - 70 days. Direct grant. No CO contact. Medicals and all PCCs were uploaded on 24th October.


@ankur31 Congrats. What was the ANZSCO code you applied for?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

mano_j said:


> @ankur31 Congrats. What was the ANZSCO code you applied for?


Thanks. Software Engineer - 261313 (80+5 points)


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Congratulations! Are you offshore? Do you have a partner?

Thankyou.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

australiandreams said:


> Congratulations! Are you offshore? Do you have a partner?
> 
> Thankyou.


Onshore. And yes, have a partner.


----------



## Bezdu (11 mo ago)

prabh278 said:


> Thank you for the update. I had lodged my 190 application in July first week. Still waiting.


Also depends what profession you have, typically the priority list will be processed faster. Thought immi is pretty hypocritical as all these random IT/engineer professions get granted faster regardless if on priority or not.


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

ga2au said:


> Any updates on grants who got CO contact from August? I lodged mine November 2019, waiting since my August 2022 s56 request


What does your status shows?


----------



## tanmoyhalder (2 mo ago)

Vaana said:


> Hey one more question guys, for visa application we have form 80 to be filled by all applicants above age 16 and form 1221 for those who are above age 18, which form we fill for dependent below this age.. ? my daughter is 3 years and 4 months old.
> Thanks


For dependents below 18 years age, you need to submit Form 1229. That's what they have listed in the required documents in my case. I have a 2 year old son. 
Also, there is no option for submitting the Form 80 for both my partner and myself. They are only asking for respective country's PCC.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vicky.spore (Oct 26, 2020)

Ethan73650 said:


> Hey guys, I just received the invitation to apply for 190 visa from Live in Melbourne. Do you guys think lodge the visa application by myself without an agent is a good idea? I claimed 1 year of working experience in Australia, and I have all the payslips/ bank statement/ contract/ reference letter prepared. Just not sure if there is anything might cause trouble or be overlooked? Cheers!


Hi Bro,
Last invitation sent by Live in Melbourne was around 26-27 Oct, last week October. Are you sure you have received invitation on 9 Nov or before that? 

Thanks


----------



## Ethan73650 (2 mo ago)

vicky.spore said:


> Hi Bro,
> Last invitation sent by Live in Melbourne was around 26-27 Oct, last week October. Are you sure you have received invitation on 9 Nov or before that?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Vicky,
You are right. I received the email from Live in Melbourne on 26 Oct telling me I got selected. 9 Nov was the time I received my nomination. TBH not certain about the terminology regarding this.


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> Just got our 190 grant. Applied on 7th September 2022 after VIC nomination in late August. Total time taken - 70 days. Direct grant. No CO contact. Medicals and all PCCs were uploaded on 24th October.


Congrats buddy...finally!


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

tanmoyhalder said:


> For dependents below 18 years age, you need to submit Form 1229. That's what they have listed in the required documents in my case. I have a 2 year old son.
> Also, there is no option for submitting the Form 80 for both my partner and myself. They are only asking for respective country's PCC.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hey thanks alot.. very useful information


----------



## hazy (2 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> Creating a specific thread for people who have applied/are going to apply for 190 visa after getting an invite in the current (2022-23) FY.
> I received my invite during first round last month and got my ROI nomination approved within a day.
> Lodged my 190 yesterday (07 Sep 2022).
> 
> Hope to get a grant soon. Global visa processing times say 4 months for 50% applications.


hi ankur,

i just applied for my visa 190 application, similar to you.

did you submit forum 80 and 1221?


----------



## chamroeun.lim.15 (2 mo ago)

Aloha All!

This is Mr. Lim from Hawaii, USA. I applied for 190 to NSW this past march 2022 as a Special Education Teacher Specialist and received an s56 last night for Police Clearance/Check from the State of Hawaii in addition to the FBI National Criminal Clearance that I have originally submitted.

I was able to order the Certified Hawaii State Police Check via Online Portal and submitted to my IMMI Account accordingly. I noticed the Application Status has changed from Initial Assessment to Further Assessment within couple hours.

My question to our community is whether:

Police Check/Clearance is the only thing left that the CO is needed for visa approval, or
This is only just the beginning, once they received the submission of Police Clearance only then they will look/review at the entire application and that additional s56 may issue accordingly?
Thank you all so much for your time and kind assistance.

Mahalo,

-Mr. Lim


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

chamroeun.lim.15 said:


> Aloha All!
> 
> This is Mr. Lim from Hawaii, USA. I applied for 190 to NSW this past march 2022 as a Special Education Teacher Specialist and received an s56 last night for Police Clearance/Check from the State of Hawaii in addition to the FBI National Criminal Clearance that I have originally submitted.
> 
> ...


There might be more CO contacts if they do need more info in some rare cases. Most people would get their grants directly or after first CO contact.


----------



## Navraj24 (2 mo ago)

Hello friends, here for help
I am in the process of applying my 190 visa along with my spouse. 4 years ago we got refused and they imposed a ban for 3 years PIC 4020, reason, they find my spouse’s employment reference documents misleading, she was the main applicant. Now she’s my dependent in our current applications. I’m confused if I should mention her employment details in form 80 and immi account or not ? As they know from our previous application that she was employed 4 year back, will it be fine if I don’t mention them now ? And if I mention, can I mention only her employer names and years and not the occupation?
TIA


----------



## chamroeun.lim.15 (2 mo ago)

I would recommend to seek counsel from a registered migration agent per your case as you and your family don't want to jeopardize your second chance. Australia DHA retained all previous application and chances are, they will evaluate your new application against the old one.


----------



## Navraj24 (2 mo ago)

chamroeun.lim.15 said:


> I would recommend to seek counsel from a registered migration agent per your case as you and your family don't want to jeopardize your second chance. Australia DHA retained all previous application and chances are, they will evaluate your new application against the old one.


Last time our application was handled by a mara agent.. and our experience was bad… thats why this time I don’t want to go through an agent. Basically, this time I am claiming only my points and not hers, and last time we claimed only her points not mine at all… so my experience and employment will be accessed by them for the first time.. and I am very confident about my documentation related to all the points claimed… we are not claiming any benefits from her.. hope they will treat us well.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

hazy said:


> hi ankur,
> 
> i just applied for my visa 190 application, similar to you.
> 
> did you submit forum 80 and 1221?


 Hi. I only submitted form 80.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Navraj24 said:


> Last time our application was handled by a mara agent.. and our experience was bad… thats why this time I don’t want to go through an agent. Basically, this time I am claiming only my points and not hers, and last time we claimed only her points not mine at all… so my experience and employment will be accessed by them for the first time.. and I am very confident about my documentation related to all the points claimed… we are not claiming any benefits from her.. hope they will treat us well.


if you are not claiming points for your spouse with regard to employment, then I see no harm in not providing her employment details as it was never considered while awarding you with PR points. Form 80 is to be filled only by the main applicant hence, the questions only pertain to you and you can omit your wife visa refusal


----------



## Navraj24 (2 mo ago)

nikag said:


> if you are not claiming points for your spouse with regard to employment, then I see no harm in not providing her employment details as it was never considered while awarding you with PR points. Form 80 is to be filled only by the main applicant hence, the questions only pertain to you and you can omit your wife visa refusal


Hey thanku… thats what I believe, this time its all about me, I too deserve a chance, my only worry was PIC 4020. According to them she provided them misleading employment reference letter, which was not but what can you do when they make decisions on assumptions. Now when I was filing immi account info, a warning sign popped up on my screen, saying this and that person may have been refused a visa because of fraud. This made me nervous and angry at the same time. We didn’t do any fraud. People who came for verification passed them misleading information when we pointed out their own people’s mistake they totally ignored it and made our visa decision on the basis of their assumptions. Case officer had problem that she was transferring my salary into a different account once it’s paid..bro we both do the same, we have different accounts for salaries and a joint one for our expenses, they said you not explained this too.. we were like common dude, she was transferring it into her another account only not to any third persons account. So, i m worried, you can’t trust them from where they will get a excuse to refuse you.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Yogisharma said:


> What does your status shows?


Still further assessment


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

ga2au said:


> Still further assessment


Mine too!! Are you offshore ?


----------



## Navraj24 (2 mo ago)

Hello guys, I have collected offer letters, experience letters, relieving letters, salary slips, ITRs, form 16s, training certificates, achievement awards, client communication emails or chats, professional certificates (1-2 are expired, but received them during my job tenure) .. what else I can give to prove the genuineness of my employment?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Navraj24 said:


> Hello guys, I have collected offer letters, experience letters, relieving letters, salary slips, ITRs, form 16s, training certificates, achievement awards, client communication emails or chats, professional certificates (1-2 are expired, but received them during my job tenure) .. what else I can give to prove the genuineness of my employment?


Bank statements where salary credited, Form 26AS etc if you've


----------



## rick0123 (2 mo ago)

what is the minimum points for getting 190 invite to vic? for software engineer 261312


----------



## UshK (2 mo ago)

rick0123 said:


> what is the minimum points for getting 190 invite to vic? for software engineer 261312


It has been fluctuating a lot. In the recent draw, some have got invite for 75 points.


----------



## chamroeun.lim.15 (2 mo ago)

Aloha! 

Thank you for your kind assistance. I am just curious as I have been receiving mixed information with regard to IMMI Account Status. 
I applied for 190 to NSW in March 2022 as a Special Education Teacher Specialist and received an _s56 for Police Clearance/Check_ on 11/20/2022 in addition to the FBI National Criminal Clearance that I have originally submitted.
I was able to order the Certified Hawaii State Police Check via Online Portal and submitted to my IMMI Account accordingly. I noticed the Application Status has changed from *Initial Assessment* to *Further Assessment* in less than an hour.
*My question is whether:*

Police Check/Clearance is the only thing left that the CO is needed for a visa approval decision as this was the only condition in my s56, or
This is only just the beginning, once the CO receives the submission of the Police Clearance only then h/she will look/review further at the entire application and that additional s56 may be issued accordingly?
Thank you all so much for your time and kind assistance.
Mahalo,


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Navraj24 said:


> Hello guys, I have collected offer letters, experience letters, relieving letters, salary slips, ITRs, form 16s, training certificates, achievement awards, client communication emails or chats, professional certificates (1-2 are expired, but received them during my job tenure) .. what else I can give to prove the genuineness of my employment?


Hi Navraj, i have sen you a pm, plz check


----------



## ramuwalia.jimmy (1 mo ago)

ga2au said:


> assessment


How to check the status for 190, I applied in April 22, but im still waiting


----------



## Navraj24 (2 mo ago)

Hey guys, do we need to fill form 1229 for a dependent child under age 18 ?


----------



## tanmoyhalder (2 mo ago)

Navraj24 said:


> Hey guys, do we need to fill form 1229 for a dependent child under age 18 ?


Yes. If it's a required document (which mostly will be)


----------



## Navraj24 (2 mo ago)

tanmoyhalder said:


> Yes. If it's a required document (which mostly will be)


Hey thanks fir your help, on that form the very first question is, if it for temporary visa or permanent residence… we are applying for 491.. so will it be temporary visa ?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Navraj24 said:


> Hey thanks fir your help, on that form the very first question is, if it for temporary visa or permanent residence… we are applying for 491.. so will it be temporary visa ?


Yes, it is temporary residence visa.


----------



## Eliav29 (2 mo ago)

Visa lodged on the 28th of November, received grant today! The new priority ministerial order really works! I'm both offshore and my nominated occupation is a 241 code.


----------



## tanmoyhalder (2 mo ago)

Eliav29 said:


> Visa lodged on the 28th of November, received grant today! The new priority ministerial order really works! I'm both offshore and my nominated occupation is a 241 code.


Congrats. When did you do your medical? @Eliav29 

I lodged visa on 1st Dec. Medicals done on 3rd Dec.


----------



## Tayyab000 (2 mo ago)

Eliav29 said:


> Visa lodged on the 28th of November, received grant today! The new priority ministerial order really works! I'm both offshore and my nominated occupation is a 241 code.


Did you upload form 80?


----------



## Eliav29 (2 mo ago)

tanmoyhalder said:


> Congrats. When did you do your medical? @Eliav29
> 
> I lodged visa on 1st Dec. Medicals done on 3rd Dec.


I did them on the 28th, so basically less than 24 hours after the lodgment of the actual application. However, I only had to do a blood test as I underwent general medical examinations for a previous recent visa application I did.



Tayyab000 said:


> Did you upload form 80?


I did not, and I got a grant without CO contact. However, I had a previous -very- recent grant on another type of visa (work & holiday), and that took a bit longer, so pressumably they had done background checks beforehand. I think my case was a bit special because I had a very recent grant + recent medicals done.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Wait, you lodged on the 28th of November and got a 190 visa within a week? Am I missing something?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Eliav29 said:


> Visa lodged on the 28th of November, received grant today! The new priority ministerial order really works! I'm both offshore and my nominated occupation is a 241 code.


Wait, you lodged on the 28th of November and got a 190 visa within a week? Am I missing something?


----------



## mete.miyahki (Sep 23, 2019)

Is there any kind of way, that we can get in touch with the department?? I lodged mine on 2nd of September with 80+5 points and still on Received status since then. Occupation is Environmental Engineer, partner is also skilled, Electronics Engineer. It is bloody frustrating, my wife keeps getting job offers left and right and some employers even ask for current visa details. She is tired of being rejected on the basis of being on BVA.. Would appreciate for any kind of insight.


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

How many of us? ,waiting for grant after status changed to further assessment??


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Yogisharma said:


> How many of us? ,waiting for grant after status changed to further assessment??


How long has it been in further assessment?


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> How long has it been in further assessment?


3 weeks!


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Yogisharma said:


> 3 weeks!


2 weeks here after I submitted the form 80 they requested for


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

For those who are waiting for a grant ,have faith and your time will come !!wish everyone all the best!!dont stress ,put your health first,!!
Here are my timline and hope this may help you guys to get through that time,

Came to Australia 21 2005,

Applied 26 dec 2019(vic state sponsorship 190)
Co contact for re_Pcc and medical, 13 oct 2022
Submitted 8 dec.
Grant 21 dec 2022.
It took 3 long years after applying and 17 years after coming to Australia all legal and ligit.

So be patient guys !!!your time will come!!!


----------



## Act 190 (Feb 20, 2021)

Yogisharma said:


> For those who are waiting for a grant ,have faith and your time will come !!wish everyone all the best!!dont stress ,put your health first,!! Here are my timline and hope this may help you guys to get through that time, Came to Australia 21 2005, Applied 26 dec 2019(vic state sponsorship 190) Co contact for re_Pcc and medical, 13 oct 2022 Submitted 8 dec. Grant 21 dec 2022. It took 3 long years after applying and 17 years after coming to Australia all legal and ligit. So be patient guys !!!your time will come!!!


----------



## Act 190 (Feb 20, 2021)

Yogisharma said:


> For those who are waiting for a grant ,have faith and your time will come !!wish everyone all the best!!dont stress ,put your health first,!! Here are my timline and hope this may help you guys to get through that time, Came to Australia 21 2005, Applied 26 dec 2019(vic state sponsorship 190) Co contact for re_Pcc and medical, 13 oct 2022 Submitted 8 dec. Grant 21 dec 2022. It took 3 long years after applying and 17 years after coming to Australia all legal and ligit. So be patient guys !!!your time will come!!!


----------



## Act 190 (Feb 20, 2021)

Yogisharma said:


> For those who are waiting for a grant ,have faith and your time will come !!wish everyone all the best!!dont stress ,put your health first,!!
> Here are my timline and hope this may help you guys to get through that time,
> 
> Came to Australia 21 2005,
> ...


Many Congratulations and best of luck for a bright future. One question, CO contact was on 13th October and you responded on 08th December, after 28 days? Or is it a typo error and you responded on 08th November? Thanks for your reply. Congratulations again and I can guess how much relax you are feeling now.


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Act 190 said:


> Many Congratulations and best of luck for a bright future. One question, CO contact was on 13th October and you responded on 08th December, after 28 days? Or is it a typo error and you responded on 08th November? Thanks for your reply. Congratulations again and I can guess how much relax you are feeling now.


I upload


Act 190 said:


> Many Congratulations and best of luck for a bright future. One question, CO contact was on 13th October and you responded on 08th December, after 28 days? Or is it a typo error and you responded on 08th November? Thanks for your reply. Congratulations again and I can guess how much relax you are feeling now.


Yeah so I provided indian PCC reciept on 10 nov, and actual pcc on 8 dec, and yes I feel relieved now thanks again and all the best.


----------



## MarketingGuy (5 mo ago)

ANZCO code - 225113
EOI date - 20th Sept 2022
Received NSW pre-invite - 27th Nov’22
Received NSW invite - 28th Nov’22
PR 190 VISA applied - 29th Dec’22
submitted form 80, 1221, pcc with submission
Health checkup completed - 30th Dec’22

waiting game begins…what would be expected timelines to receive grant?


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

Hi,

Couple of queries around visa application:
1) For bank statements, I have downloaded the statements from internet banking. Is it required to print and get those attested by bank branch?
2) For visitor visa, I had to upload all current & old passport full scan as evidence, do we need same for skilled visa 190 application?
3) I claimed skilled partner points and my partner is still working. For partner experience, should I upload evidences (like payslip, bank account statement, tax statement, offer letters) till date or only those submitted for assessment to ACS?
4) If there are more than 5 entries for "International travel", can we add the same in an excel sheet and provide the additional details?
5) For 4), do we also need to show movements within Europe/Schengen area, since this does not need visa for residence permit holders and there is no passport control if travelling by road?

Thanks.


----------



## Paresh121 (5 d ago)

Hi All,

I received my invite to apply for 190 in Dec 2022. I'm about to submit my visa.
I did my latest skill assessment in March 2022 and go positive assessment. In July 2022 I moved to a new employment. 
My question is now when I submit my visa do I need to get job profile letter from the new company. I have salary slips and offer/appointment letter as evidence for the new employment. Will that suffice?
Appreciate an advice from anyone who faced similar situation.

Thanks.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Paresh121 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my invite to apply for 190 in Dec 2022. I'm about to submit my visa.
> I did my latest skill assessment in March 2022 and go positive assessment. In July 2022 I moved to a new employment.
> ...


If you are claiming points for this new employment then yes you need to get the R&R letter, if not then not needed.


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

RDStranger said:


> If you are claiming points for this new employment then yes you need to get the R&R letter, if not then not needed.


Hi RDStranger, I had a related query. We applied for an ACS assessment in Sep 2022 for our previous experience and ignored our employment from Jan 2022 since it would not anyway contribute to the points at the moment, it will although by the end of 2023. It is still relevant to the nominated occupation and marked as so in the EOI. 

Can we still avoid giving the R&R letter and proofs for this particular employment episode while applying for the visa? 
Maybe it would been easier marking it as non-relevant in the EOI, can we still do it now after receiving a pre-invite?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

stan.samm said:


> Hi RDStranger, I had a related query. We applied for an ACS assessment in Sep 2022 for our previous experience and ignored our employment from Jan 2022 since it would not anyway contribute to the points at the moment, it will although by the end of 2023. It is still relevant to the nominated occupation and marked as so in the EOI.
> 
> Can we still avoid giving the R&R letter and proofs for this particular employment episode while applying for the visa?
> Maybe it would been easier marking it as non-relevant in the EOI, can we still do it now after receiving a pre-invite?


If you are not claiming points then no need to worry. In the actual application you need to select 'relevant' and 'not claiming points' for this employment episode. No need to change anything in EOI

For completeness sake though I would still advise you to get R&R letter


----------



## AyushiSingh (Oct 9, 2021)

Hello All,

Quick question on providing Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence details for 190 visa application. In Visa application form, we need to select drop down for each document like - pay slip, bank statement etc..

1. Shall I use the same document used during ACS submission which had details of employment reference , payslips and bank statement for each job separately in one pdf ? or
2. I need to provide all things together as in - In one pdf all employment details, in another pay slips, in another bank statements ? or
3. For each employment - need to provide employment reference , pay slips and bank statement separately ?


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

RDStranger said:


> If you are not claiming points then no need to worry. In the actual application you need to select 'relevant' and 'not claiming points' for this employment episode. No need to change anything in EOI
> 
> For completeness sake though I would still advise you to get R&R letter


hey my case is similar and I have just submitted my application and selected NO for ‘are you claiming points’ and also No for ‘is it relevant to nominated occupation’.. my current occupation is still related to nominated occupation. Will it be a problem?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Vaana said:


> hey my case is similar and I have just submitted my application and selected NO for ‘are you claiming points’ and also No for ‘is it relevant to nominated occupation’.. my current occupation is still related to nominated occupation. Will it be a problem?


You are saying your current occupation is related but you have selected NO in the application. What is the reason for this NO? Both statements can't be correct


----------



## Cosmorhymer (2 mo ago)

MarketingGuy said:


> ANZCO code - 225113
> EOI date - 20th Sept 2022
> Received NSW pre-invite - 27th Nov’22
> Received NSW invite - 28th Nov’22
> ...


Anynews so far with your grant?


----------



## MarketingGuy (5 mo ago)

Cosmorhymer said:


> Anynews so far with your grant?



Not yet !!


----------



## Cosmorhymer (2 mo ago)

MarketingGuy said:


> Not yet !!


Please keep it posted, ones you have the good news, all the best to you!


----------

